
AI-vending machine startup “Stockwell” (a.k.a. “Bodega”) shutting down July 1 - uptown
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/15/stockwell-the-ai-vending-machine-startup-formerly-known-as-bodega-is-shutting-down-july-1/
======
rvz
A post-mortem examiner just gave me the report on this 'startups' failure, and
this time, it read:

    
    
      COVID-19 and working from home killed the Bodega store. As a result, business dropped 90%, no restocking and no-one used it.
    

So they weren't pandemic-proof or government-shutdown proof. Also, why on
earth do you need 'AI' in a vending machine?

------
awillen
I just never understood this... like, isn't it just a vending machine company?
And isn't the whole "AI-powered" really just basic analysis on what products
people are buying?

~~~
minimaxir
The AI is to determine which products are removed and charge accordingly (a la
Amazon Go)

~~~
awillen
That's not AI that's just sensors and cameras.

------
informatimago
COVID-19 is just an excuse.

There's a vending machine in my building.

It works full regime during lock-downs. Well, as long as they can resupply it!

